# Too tall



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is one I made, where I used another artist's character as a guest in the comic, his comic is on Tapastic too, if you whant to check him out, it's called Will Draw for Food, hope you enjoy :biggrin:
By the way this is a real reason why being taller is not as much of a problem anymore :vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Jajajajajajaajjajajajajjaja seriously? >.<

Well... I have always been a bit undersized, so I got that situation several times with most of my female friends when I was younger... please, tell your hubby I send him a high five xD


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

mister ladybug: sup :vs_cool:
I love this comic xD
you did great work :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Jajajajajajaajjajajajajjaja seriously? >.<
> 
> Well... I have always been a bit undersized, so I got that situation several times with most of my female friends when I was younger... please, tell your hubby I send him a high five xD


Thank you for the high five on behalf of my husband :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Leo said:


> mister ladybug: sup :vs_cool:
> I love this comic xD
> you did great work :biggrin:


Thank you I'm happy you enjoyed it


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is adorable. 

I'm glad it got a post on it because I didn't see it when you first did it. That was when I was on that haunted artist retreat.


----------

